# Droid 2 global has 512 MB ram in specs shows 475 MB in about phone



## robinsc (Apr 9, 2012)

So where does the hidden 37MB go ?


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

Probably to certain processes that require that ram.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

My guess would be that its being pulled aside for the system. ICS shows the usable ram, not the full amount if i remember correctly.


----------

